# nissan altima model 2008



## DDamian (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi

I m owner Nissan Altima 2,5S 2007 model 2008, my question is, haw to deactivated tire pressure sensors.
More clarifications. I going to buy 4 brand new wheels (for winter season) and I don’t wont buy additional 4 pressure sensors. How to switch off low pressure icon?


----------



## DDamian (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, 
any ideas?

regards D


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Absolutely not possible. Federally mandated. May I suggest electrical tape over the light?

----------------
Now playing: Metallica - Of Wolf And Man
via FoxyTunes


----------



## DDamian (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi,

thanks a lot for answer, so I think I should buy a second sensors kit,

Damian
Poland


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

That would be the best solution, IMO.


----------

